# RV'g...Campgrounds....Walmarts?



## jetfuel4 (Feb 17, 2005)

I am a brand new RV'r and new to this site. I have read some arguments regarding Walmart...campgrounds..._true_ rv'ing. When I got this thing I envisioned beaches, state parks, lakes and rivers. I also thought since my "house" was with me that along the way we might "rough it" a time or two on our way to our destination. No slide-outs or lawn chairs, just maybe a sandwich and some sleep at a rest area or something as we continue on. I have a very nice rig, work two jobs, earn a good living, and have always tried to continue my education. I just never thought that my mentality qualified me for the title..._trailer trash_.


----------



## ARCHER (Feb 17, 2005)

RV'g...Campgrounds....Walmarts?

Jetfuel4,
Welcome to the forum.  Trailer Trash is only labled by a few.  The majority do not look at it that way.  I would not worry about it if I were you.....just go enjoy what your earned and have fun.  I stop at WALLY WORLD once in a while for a quick nap/break and then back on the road to my dream places.  I retired from the Dept of Defense after 32 years and by no means consider myself "trailer Trash"  The only trailer trash I actually have seen are the ones on the Jerry Springer Show.  I've seen a few that come real close in RV parks, but they usually do something to get kicked out.
Have fun and enjoy your dream.     :laugh:    :blush:


----------



## Four Winds (Feb 17, 2005)

RV'g...Campgrounds....Walmarts?

This is our third summer of motorhoming and we also wondering about Wally World as a backup. Last spring we pulled into a KOA in Williamsburg Va, in a rainstorm. The host put us in their "best" site. The electrical hookup was surronded by 6 inches of water and the bushes hid a (busy)train track. For this Utopia we paid $37 for a night. The next night we pulled into WalMart,did our food/supply shopping,had dinner in a restaurant within walking distance,and it was free and much quieter.


----------



## janicenlarry (Feb 17, 2005)

RV'g...Campgrounds....Walmarts?

Archer has accurately defined how to and why one would use Wally World.  The problem lies with the cheap slobs who set up house keeping for days, run out their awnings, set up their BBQ's, let their dogs crap all over the lot, dump garbage and tanks and general other anti-social behavior.  Dont know if they are "trailer trash" but they sure give RVers a bad name  and really push Wally's hospitality.


----------



## buffs94 (Feb 19, 2005)

RV'g...Campgrounds....Walmarts?

There is a Walmart a couple blocks from my house. I see campers there pretty much year round. In fact, there are two RVs there that have been there for over a month. I think one of them is being stored, the other one I think people actually are living there. They have a car parked next to it and once in a while I see people inside the RV. It's a real eye sore and the RV is at least 35 years old and ugly.


----------



## Four Winds (Feb 19, 2005)

RV'g...Campgrounds....Walmarts?

Isn't this forum great?   We can all learn from each other. Have to comment on Wal Mart...I am delighted to know there is a 'backup' to stay safely if necessary. Before getting the motor home, I'd thought we could depend on rest areas to nap or do a quick overnight on way to destinations. Not true...most states highly discourage their use due to safety precautions (too many perverts out there).    Exception to this would be along OH turnpike where there a few rest areas that provide inexpensive overnites...dumping, showers,etc (for a fee). Haven't used them but looked them over & would do if needed. We do not make reservations ahead (very often) for same reason we never did when we "moteled"..I like to see what I'm getting 1st. We've stayed at WalMart once & did ask the manager 1st before parking, they told us where a safe & preferred (for them) area to park was & we complied. NEVER, NEVER abuse the privelege (& it IS a privelege)don't SET UP OUTSIDE W/CHAIR, AWNING, BARBQ..that's tacky, rude.
We've had to stay in many "unusual" places over the years with pop-ups, etc. including church parking lots, police dept. parking, and even a cementary! (that was next to the repair station fixing our car)
I don't consider us trailer trash, but campers who know when they've exceeded their endurance on road, need a break, or can't find a clean place to stay.  Some of the private parks are REALLY SCAREY!
Happy RVing....most of us are fun, considerate and always willing to give you a hand not a "bashing". :laugh:    :kiss:


----------



## PCMentor29 (Feb 23, 2005)

RV'g...Campgrounds....Walmarts?

Hi all, If cities don't like Walmart's stayover friends let the cities get rid of Walmart. Ha! Walmart should use some of it's economic clout to badger the cities into submission. Why aren't cities defending the right to park for all of their citizens? Only those with monetary clout. Like Windsor, CA. ANd why the heck doesn't Good Sam step in to defend private parking lot rights for it's millions of members? You know why! The money they get from their campground owner members. Fascism is alive and well there, I am freaking poor, I am never going to be successful,  but don't I deserve some of the happiness of travelling? Pete


----------



## Kirk (Feb 23, 2005)

RV'g...Campgrounds....Walmarts?

The way that I see it, no-one has any "right" to stay at Wal Mart, or any other private property, but the owners of the property should have to right to allow us that privilage. 

There are a lot of other places who also will allow this privilage. K Mart often does, as do many churches, truck stops, small town parks, BLM and National Forests, and even a few gas stations. But do the proper thing and ask first. And don't leave trash but pick the trash of others. Never dump any waste tank into the storm drains or anywhere else. Park at the far side of the lot where there are no customers parked. And spend the night, but don't act as though you are camped.


----------



## PCMentor29 (Feb 24, 2005)

RV'g...Campgrounds....Walmarts?

Hi, Good Sam uses the term "right" as in what they defend. Pete


----------



## janicenlarry (Feb 24, 2005)

RV'g...Campgrounds....Walmarts?

Pete you are seeing too many conspiracys.  Lighten up :clown:


----------



## WildWillyToo (Feb 24, 2005)

RV'g...Campgrounds....Walmarts?

I am reprinting this WITHOUT the permission of the originator....BUT, I'm sure he would approve since the original thread was the same topic.....
*********************************************************************

I have just about quit using Wal-Mart for stop-overs because of the way I was treated at them..

The parking spaces were too narrow and I had to take up two spaces for the slide out and BBQ grill to set in.. 

and by the time I set out the potted plants in the sun and the lounge chairs around the fold up picnic table and beer cooler.. it was just too crowded.. 

and would you believe...??? there was no garbage cans or sewer dump !!
not even so much as a fire ring and wood pile.. 

I tell ya, Wal-Mart is going to the dogs..speaking of which, there were signs saying to pick up after my dog... just who do they think they are ??? Dogs have been crapping on this earth for thousands of years and nobody picked up after them ... why start now ?

I had to leave all my garbage in a paper bag in the parking lot when I left and I had to dump the black tank in the grass at the edge of the parking lot..

I really think Wal-Mart should be a little more considerate of us RVers... after all I did go inside during the day to cool off in their air conditioning and I did wander up and down the isles and let them know how I felt about the prices going up again this year..

Every year Wal-Mart opens a new store somewhere and I sure hope the new stores are better planned than the old ones ..

John      




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
TWO CENTS WORTH
The story goes that a man died and was approached by the Devil who told him that he could buy his soul back for a dollar. The man searched his pockets and could only come up with 98 cents. While begging the Devil to forget the 2 cents he was short, an Angel happened by and hearing the Devil laughing, asked the man, "Would you mind if I put in my 2 cents?" The Devil go so mad that he exploded in a puff of smoke and the man's soul was saved.

The moral: Sometimes putting in your 2 cents worth makes a difference.

John "the cook" 1987 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Edited by - John Harrelson on Jan 17 2005 1:03:42 PM 

*********************************************************************

I know some of you will feel differently but, let's face it...Walmart is a shopping center, not a campground. Stop overs, well, maybe. We all know there is much abuse of the original idea by Walmart.
I'm also a working man, I will also never be rich BUT, if I can't afford to go, I stay home, never in a Walmart!!


----------



## Terry6 (Mar 7, 2005)

RV'g...Campgrounds....Walmarts?

Amen CamperTech and John, never stayed at Wal-Mart, but we stayed a few hours at a Safeway for a nap because we were tired and lost. And we did our shopping there as well. I don't know any truly poor people that can afford to travel with or without an RV.


----------



## Kirk (Mar 26, 2005)

RV'g...Campgrounds....Walmarts?

I'm darned if I can figure out why it is OK to "spend a few hours for a nap at Safeway" but not to spend a night at Wal Mart? If you don't like the policy of Wal Mart to allow an RVer or a trucker to spend a night, then you should probably take that up with Wal Mart. It is private property, and if they do not have the right to allow you to park your RV for a night, then no other property owner should be allowed to do that either. That means that you can't have your visiting relatives spend the night in your RV with it parked in your driveway. Property rights are pretty much the same for any owner. Just as I do not have a right to park in your driveway, neither do I have any "right" to park at Wal Mart, K Mart or any of many other such places that do allow it. And I would suppose that also means that you can't park at a truck stop either? Now if you want to see the other extreme of this issue, visit http://escapees.infopop.cc/eve/ubb.x/a/tpc/f/613609661/m/924108209


----------



## jsmith4041 (Mar 31, 2005)

RV'g...Campgrounds....Walmarts?

We've used a Wal-Mart parking lot several times.  They're convenient because we can stock up on food, and they're popping up everywhere!    :approve:   We ONLY use them when we're long-haulin' it on late nights and it's too late to get/find a campsite.  We do our shopping, park in some corner out of the way of others, stay very quiet and we don't make a mess so you wouldn't even know we're there!  It's not a campground and we don't treat is as such.  I feel that we are very respectful of Wal-Mart's property and the others in the area.  And we would NEVER stay for more than needed to get our sleep and meals and get back on the road, so shame on those who take up residence!   :dead:


----------



## Poppa (Apr 1, 2005)

RV'g...Campgrounds....Walmarts?

Heck guys let me jump right up amongest y'all on this subject.

For one, JETFUEL you don't qualify for the renound title of TPT (trailer park trash) because for one your rv is not parked , set up on blocks with no tires, 3 ragged dogs for an alarm system and a velvet picture of Elvis hanging on the front porch.

As to parking at Wally world, Super K or ant of the other chains, it is ususally a pretty safe place because of the security. It is wonderful at nite to be making a run after getting off work at six getting home and MOMMA has everything packed and the engine running when you get in to stop about midnight sleep for a few hours and get to your destination early the next day to enjoy GOD;s marvels.

The big thing is about courtesy. Go in and ask if the store is open and if not let the security service know your intent.

Precious and I were coming back from Gulf Shores and I was pooped. I pulled into a shopping mall parking lot. the security service showed up in about 10 minutes. I told them we were just going to stay for a few hours and they said no problem, and that they would keep an eye on things for us.

like the old sayings, Get a lot more by asking than taking


----------



## campbud (Apr 6, 2005)

RV'g...Campgrounds....Walmarts?

When we take our next trip to Tennessee we will have a rest stop at Wal~mart. On the way back too!! No we are not trailer trash  :angry: ...just taking Wal~mart up on there hospitality ...and my ex-employer! Hey as long as you get the ok from Management they honestly do not have a problem...we do not bring out the grill, chair and slides...just merely a resting spot for the day or night...and maybe a quick run into the store for what we need :laugh:


----------

